# How long will you leave your dog home alone to go do something unnecessary?



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I decided to go see a movie with a friend of mine this weekend, and originally had planned for him to where I live so that Sasha wouldn't be home alone very long. However, he decided he didn't want to do that, so I agreed to meet him in at a theater about 35 min. from me. Originally we were going to go to eat and then see a movie, but I decided since I couldn't get my brother to come watch Sasha that I was only going to do the movie, not the eating. Had I done both she would have been crated for about 6 hours, give or take a half hour or so. I decided that was too much for something that wasn't necessary, especially since I don't do that very often (she's only had to hold it for more than 5 hours twice) when it is necessary. I figure this way she'll only be home alone for about 4 hours, which I feel better about. 

So how long is the longest you would leave your dog home alone for something unnecessary?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll leave mine alone for up to 8 hours every once in a while. I've done this to go to dog events across state for vending, for weddings or family get-togethers, to assist with s/n clinics, etc. Doesn't happen frequently (maybe once every month or two) and they get proper exercise before we leave and kongs to chew on.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Actually, I wouldn't call it unnecessary to go out and watch a movie. Every once in a while you have got to do something for yourself, get out of the house and do something fun. That is not unnecessary. It is NECESSARY to keep your sanity. 

If the dog is an adult dog, doesn't have SA and is fully matured. You can leave a dog alone up to 8-10 hours. If I know I'm gone longer than 8 or 9 hours I will ask a friend to take them out for me or dog sit. 

It's rare that I do that.

Only one of them is crated when I'm gone and that is one of the females. The others are uncrated.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

oOo! I read the title wrong. I thought you were referring to "outside of the crate". LOL! I was looking for the choice of 15 minutes!

Anyways, For something unnecessary, atmost would be 4 to 5 hours. I wish I could take my girl everywhere with me but my family hates dogs. Even for family gatherings, I have to leave her.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> Actually, I wouldn't call it unnecessary to go out and watch a movie. Every once in a while you have got to do something for yourself, get out of the house and do something fun. That is not unnecessary. It is NECESSARY to keep your sanity.
> 
> If the dog is an adult dog, doesn't have SA and is fully matured. You can leave a dog alone up to 8-10 hours. If I know I'm gone longer than 8 or 9 hours I will ask a friend to take them out for me or dog sit.
> 
> It's rare that I do that.


LOL I pretty much never go out anymore, but then again I didn't go out much before either. 

Oh no, I understand I can leave her for 8-10 hours; I just don't like to leave her for more than 4 or 5. I just feel bad leaving her in her crate any longer than that. I did it once when I had to move up to my apartment and my mom decided Sasha would just be in the way, and I didn't want to fight my mom. And once the other day when I managed to lock myself out of my apartment. She did fine; I just felt really terrible.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Most of the time everyone in the household does not go out at the same time, so usually there is someone home even if I'm not. This means that Bianca rarely gets left alone for more than about an hour at a time. However once in a while everyone goes out to see a movie and dinner together, or we are going to a family party or something. I don't like to leave her alone for more than about 5-6 hours or so even though she doesn't get in trouble if left alone, and she can "hold it" for much longer than that if needed. She normally has the run of the house when we're gone, except lately I've been baby-gating her so she only has access to the back of the house. This is because my senior cat's food is in the living room (the cat can't jump or get upstairs anymore so it has to be on the floor for her) and Bianca will eat it if no one is home. 

But yeah usually there is at least one person home, and I only rarely leave the house for even a 6 hour stretch myself and half the time I go out anywhere I bring Bianca along anyway.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

GSDkid said:


> oOo! I read the title wrong. I thought you were referring to "outside of the crate". LOL! I was looking for the choice of 15 minutes!
> 
> Anyways, For something unnecessary, atmost would be 4 to 5 hours. I wish I could take my girl everywhere with me but my family hates dogs. Even for family gatherings, I have to leave her.


It may be for the best for you not to take her anyway if your family hates dogs. I don't bring Sasha to family gatherings, even if she's invited, because my family (one side anyway) is out of control and I don't want her in that environment. The only family things she's been to are the ones that my mom has at her house and are with the non-nuts family. My dad's side (the crazy side) just had Christmas in a trailer house. There were around 40 people and 6 dogs all packed in that trailer. Neither Sasha nor I attended, but had we Sasha would have gone nuts wanting to play with the dogs, and I wouldn't have trusted the kids around her. Sometimes it's best if they don't come.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My dogs have never been invited to family gatherings... It's just never come up. I'm thinking about extended family here as in aunts/uncles/cousins. They mostly have dogs of their own and I don't think they have ever thought of inviting anyone to bring their pets.
The only time Bianca is invited is if we're doing something outdoors with immediate family, ie me, my parents, my sister and her husband (I'm not including my brother since he never goes to those things). Such as a picnic or BBQ in the forest preserves. In that case they know I will definitely be bringing my dog. My BIL has a guide dog so the dog is always with him and we know he will be coming along if we invite them to our house or out somewhere. Bianca isn't invited to their house though because their neighborhood has a homeowner's association thing that doesn't allow large dogs or German Shepherds. :/


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

I agree with Mrs. K. Though I don't really consider much of anything I do unnecessary, both of my dogs are adults, very well-mannered and in good health, and so they can be alone at home 8-10 hours, though they rarely are (and when they are, it's usually due to work).

Reba likes to rummage through wastepaper baskets, and so she's safely crated in my room. She likes her crate and will put herself in it when she's ready to rest if I leave the door open. Both dogs have free access to water beforehand and are let outside to stretch their legs, use the bathroom and get some fresh air before I leave. Discoe will usually settle down with her frog toy and wait by the door for someone to come home and has free run of the house, and we've never had any issues with them being home alone for this time.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> So how long is the longest you would leave your dog home alone for something unnecessary?


Define "unnecessary".

I rarely leave home for anything unnecessary.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

The absolute longest time we have left Scarlett alone was 8 hours. At that point, I have a friend come and let her out and feed her. 

Unfortunately, dogs are not allowed in Busch Gardens...even though Scarlett would have a blast!!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Freestep said:


> Define "unnecessary".
> 
> I rarely leave home for anything unnecessary.


I guess I consider something unnecessary if it isn't a work, school, grocery shopping, mandatory family thing. So basically the extras like, hanging out with friends, going to the movies, going out to eat, etc. I guess some people would consider those things to be necessary; I should have worded it differently.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I understood your wording and what you meant by it. I said six hours. Hope you get to go out to your movie, sounds like a fun night!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My dogs are never totally alone because they are not onlies. But I have gone for two nights and two days. I fed them Friday, Dad went on Saturday to feed, water, and clean poop, and I came home Sunday evening. Of course all of them can get outside on their own. They were fine. It did not kill them.

When Cujo was a pup my mom was in the hospital for 28 days. My dad would get up and let the dog out, crate him, go to work, got to the hospital at lunch, drive home to let the pup out, re-crate him, drive back to work, stop at the hospital on the way home from work, and then let Cujo out for a few hours before crating him for the night. It was necessary. But the dog survived some serious crate time as a youngster. I came when I could to take him for a walk, but it certainly wasn't every day. 

If the dog can manage it when it is necessary, the dog can manage it if it is not necessary, though I certainly think if it becomes regular, then one needs to evaluate their priorities.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> I guess I consider something unnecessary if it isn't a work, school, grocery shopping, mandatory family thing. So basically the extras like, hanging out with friends, going to the movies, going out to eat, etc. I guess some people would consider those things to be necessary; I should have worded it differently.


I still rarely leave the house for anything unnecessary.  I work from home, so I have that luxury. 

But if I were going to be gone for more than about 8 hours, I'd get someone to come check on the dogs. I could probably leave them longer than that, we have a secure fenced property so they could have some freedom and still be safe, but I'm kinda paranoid.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when my dog was a puppy and being crated
he was let out of his crate every 2 hours by
our neighbor. when he was older and crated
he was let out every 3 to 4 hours by our neighbor.
my dog is 4 yrs old and if we're out for a while
my niegbor lets him out every 4 hours. my dog
is no longer crated.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I love my dogs.

But my life (our life as a family) doesn't revolve around them, so I chose the max time you had listed. However, that said, I don't leave them for 10+ hrs w/out a potty break. So if we were actually gone for 10+ hrs, they would be outside if it was a nice day (we have a huge yard, and huge kennel) or I'd arrange for a family member to come over to let them out mid day. 

I don't skip a dinner out with friends or family, or a day spent doing something in order to ensure the dogs aren't left alone. They aren't alone all that much though, someone is usually home.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Anywhere I go is based around the dogs schedule. They can go 8 hours, but I prefer to keep it at 4-6 hours at the longest. I think 4 hours is ideal.


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

Honestly, I haven't had to leave the dog alone when I go out. There are multiple people in the house and someone is always there to look after her. I am very fortunate in that respect. However, I want to work on leaving her alone for extended periods. I doubt she will always have the luxury of someone helping her out forever. Currently, I trust her to be by herself for thirty to forty-five minutes. 

I am like Freestep though. I don't leave the house much to do unnecessary things. School has me going everywhere constantly. The idea of going to see movies and eating out is not very attractive. I need to relax at home sometimes for the sake of my sanity!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it doesn't matter if your time out is necessary
or unnecessary the dog is still left alone unattended
too. i'm lucky, my neighbor comes in when needed. if you 
think you're going to be away too long find someone to 
come and let the dog out and give him a snack or feed him.



NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> I guess I consider something unnecessary if it isn't a work, school, grocery shopping, mandatory family thing. So basically the extras like, hanging out with friends, going to the movies, going out to eat, etc. I guess some people would consider those things to be necessary; I should have worded it differently.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> it doesn't matter if your time out is necessary
> or unnecessary the dog is still left alone unattended
> too. i'm lucky, my neighbor comes in when needed. if you
> think you're going to be away too long find someone to
> come and let the dog out and give him a snack or feed him.


I guess it does kind of matter to me. If I HAVE to leave my dog for "x" number of hours is it really fair to leave them for more, often. If it is fair then how much more. 

I usually have my brother come over and babysit her during times when I have to be out at night (like a night class) but I feel bad asking someone else to come over and let her out or watch her just because I want to go have fun. On top of that I feel like if I have to have her be alone for however long I'm at school during the week, that it's selfish for me to go out and do stuff without her on the weekend. Not judging people that do; I'm just saying I can't personally justify it.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Buddy is 14 years old and has to piddle more often so I feel bad leaving him more than about 4 hours unless I can get someone to run over and let him out. Rey still can't be trusted outside the crate unless I'm in the house and she sleeps in the crate, so I don't like leaving her in the crate any longer than 4 hours on top of her sleep time, either. If I had a good coyote-proof kennel or fencing outside with a shelter, I'd be comfortable leaving them alone much longer.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't think my dog cares one bit whether she's crated because I am at work or whether she's crated because I choose to head out for a day of antiquing with my husband on the weekend (or during vacation).

On average, my dog spends maybe 4 hours in her crate in a day, if that much. I work nights Monday and Tuesday, so my husband is home with her, and she's only crated about 4 hours when I work Wednesday and Thursday because mine and my husband's schedules overlap at that point. Friday, she's almost never in the crate because I don't head out until after hubby gets in.

And I don't believe for one second that the things I like doing sometimes - like going out to the movies, or to a nice dinner with my husband, or shopping - are "unnecessary" or that I should quit doing them just because I have a dog. I love my dog, but she is not the only thing or person in my life and I'm not going to stop doing things just so I won't need to crate her.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Rerun said:


> I love my dogs.
> 
> But my life (our life as a family) doesn't revolve around them, so I chose the max time you had listed. However, that said, I don't leave them for 10+ hrs w/out a potty break. So if we were actually gone for 10+ hrs, they would be outside if it was a nice day (we have a huge yard, and huge kennel) or I'd arrange for a family member to come over to let them out mid day.
> 
> I don't skip a dinner out with friends or family, or a day spent doing something in order to ensure the dogs aren't left alone. They aren't alone all that much though, someone is usually home.


This is my point-of-view. My dog is totally trustworthy and is never crated. He also gets plenty of stimulation during the day as he can either come with me to work or stay a home with my DH who works from home. So, when we have plans, I do not worry about leaving him... although, it is true, that I often prefer his company to that of others so I might as well just stay home : )


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> So how long is the longest you would leave your dog home alone for something unnecessary?


For something unnecessary...NEVER ! 

If Mrs Packman and I go out together, usually it only for dinner and we eat and get right home. We have few friends here and we like to stay home so usually someone is home. Even tho we have a almost perfect relationship, Mrs Packman likes and needs time alone, which she spends shopping / window shopping. When I run into town to do man stuff she stays home. Since we got Elly May, there has never been a situation where we had to leave her for extended period of time.

Another problem is she is not the greatest watch dog in the world. I mean if someone came thru our front door she would tear them up. If they came to the back door she might lick them to death. Just today I was talking to a _Dog Trainer_ about this and told him, if someone broke into my home to rob it...Elly May would be the thing I worried the most about them stealing. 

I have _burglar alarm_ but I am scared that if it went off when she was home, the inside siren would hurt her ears. Therefore when we go out and leave her, I never arm it. I have a large yard and even with that I wouldn't be comfortable leaving her out alone to long. 

So we just stay close to home and are happy with that. Elly May is our big spoiled baby !


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I chose the longest time too, we've gone out of town overnight and left our dogs home alone. They have a chain link pen in the garage with a dog door to an outside run. 

When we had our hardwood floors refinished we actually moved out and spent four nights in a hotel with the dogs left home alone. We came by twice a day to feed them and spend time with them in the yard, and took them out for a good off leash romp one of the evenings.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

AbbyK9 said:


> And I don't believe for one second that the things I like doing sometimes - like going out to the movies, or to a nice dinner with my husband, or shopping - are "unnecessary" or that I should quit doing them just because I have a dog. I love my dog, but she is not the only thing or person in my life and I'm not going to stop doing things just so I won't need to crate her.


This completely. I'll leave my dogs 8+ hours if I need to, but generally someone is here with them.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

I left mine for 7 days once. I had a sudden death in the family 1000 miles away. My college aged daughter was here....sometimes. Probably long enough to let them out.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

We'll sometimes be gone all day, but we come home every 4 hours or so to let him out and spend some time with him. Once the ground dries up a bit and he stops eating all the weeds and sticks, we can bring him with us and he can romp in the back yard. but he's fine by himself.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

The most we've been away at a time was 8 hours (Thanksgiving). It killed us to leave him alone, but we also have to live our lives. It's a hard balance sometimes.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 25, 2005)

I've done 10+ hours before, but they have the run of the house and a dog door to the back yard with a 10 foot fence.


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

Bear has been his crate for eight hours at a stretch only twice, and I hated doing it. He was all right though, and I did have time to plan ahead to avoid a recent feed.

He can stay crated overnight for 8 hours plus every night.

He can successfully be in the fenced back yard for more than that while we are at work, and the kids are at school.


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm getting my girl, Lanee, used to being home for longer periods. She has gone from being destructive to now not touching a thing (occasionally I find things moved around, but they aren't chewed.) 

I usually work 8a-5p during the week, but I have an hour for lunch, when I spend at home and with her, which she likes. And I'll usually spend an hour at the gym five days a week as well. 

But we walk for 45 minutes to 1 hour every morning and night before and after I go to work. She never seems to care, and is always happy when I'm around.


----------



## chancey (Apr 11, 2012)

hi, 
i now happily can leave my dog alone inside the home w/o any type confinement. he is free to roam the house, along w/ my 5#maltese, occasionally the 2 cats are running around as well- actually i try to remember to put cats up just b/c mr bob (american bobtail) at age 14 is not always pleasant to other animals (he himself walks right up & initiates attack on gsd who doesn't respond aggressively, except to whine at scratch etc- but don't want to take chance that dog will bite cat back).

we make sure plenty of water and he has been fed. also he has his chew bone *nylabone only one he doesn't eat completely in one "chewing" lol

typically we try to be home at least every 3 hrs, just for that companionship w/ chance- since his tail amputation he is more needy in wanting to be with us constantly (others tell me this is trait of gsd), 

we try *never* to be gone more than 6hrs. b/c don't expect him to be able to hold his bowels etc much more than that. cody (maltese) can go nearly 8hrs.
chance eats on a sched 2x/day, but we try to adjust slt if will be gone, i do not want him to get too hungry while we are gone... just incase he decides to find his own food.

i think the dogs mostly sleep while we are gone. i do set alarm.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I hate leaving her home. I try to take her with me as many places as I can. I really try not to leave her home for no reason. Sometimes it just can't be avoided though.


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

My dogs don't get crated, not ever. Cedar has never chewed anything, even when she was a puppy, and Titan seems to follow her lead. He doesn't chew stuff up or go to the bathroom in the house even though he's still young. I've left Titan home for about 7 hours before. I've left Cedar home for 10+ hours, although that's very rare.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't have a good place to put a large enough crate, and all my dogs have behaved well in the house alone so I generally don't use a crate unless there's a reason (housetraining, surgery recovery, etc...) Bianca was already crate trained when I got her but her previous owners had stopped using it a long time ago because she didn't need it. I used an x-pen for her for a short time when I first got her, until I was sure she was trustworthy in the house alone. 

I do use a baby-gate now though because I have an elderly cat who needs to have access to food and can't jump anymore or move around well, so I have to put her food on the floor next to her favorite bed so she can reach it easily. Bianca leaves it alone when we're around but when no one is around it sometimes is just too tempting. So at night and when no one is home I baby-gate Bianca in the back of the house, so she is away from the cat food but has access to the bedroom because she always wants to be where I am (she also refuses to leave the room in the morning until after I get up).


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I take Dakoda everywhere with me. I actually just returned from a week-long trip to North Carolina and my bf and his family actually planned our schedule completely so that she would not be away from me at all xD


----------



## Diamond.S.Ranch (Jun 21, 2011)

Since I live in the mid-south part of Texas in the hot summer of 100 to116 degrees I just can't take him any where with me where I have to leave the car running for over an hour. Otherwise he goes every where with me and in the winters he can go and just stay in the car, unless its of course for hours and hours . I leave him in the house with all 7 cats and he has never been crated and has never been a chewer even as a puppy, thank goodness. He is so depressed when I'm gone that I swear I think he lays in the exact place until I get back. I have a doggy door and he could go in and out as he needs to, but I think he still just waits for me to take him out. Needless to say I hate the summertime and I know he must too because its the time of year he doesn't always get to go in the car with me. The longest I've had to leave him was 10 hours, which I hated but had to unexpectedly had to drive a few hours to my son's house.


----------

